# Why the umbrella?



## SteveCal (Jun 21, 2014)

When I was a youngster, many, many moons ago, I heard a story. Story goes that there had been a two year drought and farmers were very concerned about the future. They decided that the next Sunday Church meeting would be dedicated to nothing but praying for RAIN. One little boy showed up at the Church door with an umbrella. The Pastor asked the boy why he was carrying the umbrella on such a sunny day. "I'm prepared for the rain coming right after Church Meetin'."

Well. I have had my Surf Fishing gear in the back of my little red Dakota since Saturday. Have planned to go fishing after the doctor appointment this afternoon. The Weather Man says its going to rain this afternoon and evening.

Well, I GOT MY UMBRELLA IN THE TRUCK. I'm going surf fishing. The weather man will have to announce the change in the forecast.:thumbup:

No Pompano is safe around the Destin Beaches today/tonight.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Get'em


----------



## SteveCal (Jun 21, 2014)

Well. That didn't work out as planned. Doctor said to enjoy the fishing now because next Wednesday he and I will meet in the operating room. Lovely. 

I had planned to used Sand Fleas for bait today/tonight. Good thing I just happened to stop and pick up some frozen shrimp. Last time at Crab Shack Beach (we call it that) there were Sand Fleas everywhere. Today, not a one. 

For poles I used the 8, 10 and 15 foot. Got two strong hits on the 15 foot. Then it went slack. Something bit off most of the shrimp and managed to not get hooked. Bummer. Then nothing the rest of the night. Nice full moon and conversation with out-of-towners. 

I have to admit I enjoy talking to the friendly out-of-towners as much as the fishing. 

Also. Something strange. Never seen this. After dark I went looking for Sand Fleas again. There were 2" to 3" fish (minnows, pin fish) right up in the shallow water almost 'on' the beach. Out in about a foot or so of water were some fish cruising the beach and chasing the smaller ones. When I shined the light on the larger fish their eyes would glow kinda green. Something like "deer in the headlights." Anyone know what these fish might be? Should I lay off coffee in the afternoon?

I "have got" to find someone to go Pompano fishing with. Twenty years and I've not caught one. I've read what I can find about Pompano fishing in books and online. I bought all the rods, reels, line, hooks, beach cart, cetra, cetra.. And still no Pompano. Plenty Lady fish, shark, stinkin' catfish. But no Pompano. Any Pompano instructors out there willing to teach an old dog new tricks at a conservative rate?


----------



## IrishBlessing (May 13, 2012)

I use 12lb Fluro like You Zuri or Seagur. Owner light Mutu size 1 or size 2 hooks. I may go to Ft. Pickens tomorrow. the surf does seem to help. I never have caught many on super flat clear days. I have applied the scientific method as to what works. I am still in this process but I know this: Neon green floats will certainly get you a stingray.
Irish


----------



## SteveCal (Jun 21, 2014)

It was flat and the moon was bright. Almost bright enough to read a newspaper on the beach. 

I have heard others comment about Pompano fishing when there is some surf. Perhaps I should try when the surf is a little rough?


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Reckon the pompano around Destin are safe.


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

Good post. Keep at em. And good luck with the next "meeting" with the doc. :thumbsup:


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

The surf zone should be chocked full of baby pompano now.
Ladyfish and bluefish luv to make meals of them. Ladys have BIG glowing eyes!


----------

